# how big were your foals



## orin (4 November 2009)

how big were your foals @ 6 months old and how big are they now?


----------



## JJtheJetPlane (4 November 2009)

my foal was tiny when born out of an 16 hh tb mare and 17.2hh ID stallion. i used a dog rug on her to keep her warm, at six months she wasnt very big maybe 11 hands...she is now 4 and 17 hh and built like an ox! are you worrying bout the size of your baby?


----------



## V1NN (4 November 2009)

i bought my foal unseen last yr as he was at the other end of the country, the YO and her 'expert' friend thought it was a very bad idea and when i got him at about 7months the night he arrived we opened the lorry and he was tiny really thin and fluffy and perhaps 11.2hh or just over and they both said to me he'll never make past 14hh as if to say i'd been had by the seller as i'd told them he was out of a 15.3hh mare by a 16.2 stallion. anyway now at just under 18months he is approx 15hh i hope he'll make it to 16hh. hope this helps.


----------



## Peasfriend (4 November 2009)

Pickle was around 13.2hh at nearly 6 months.  At 4 and a half, he's now around the 17.2/17.3hh mark....  He's by a 16hh stallion (KWPN) out of a 16.3hh mare (TB)...


----------



## orin (5 November 2009)

no not worried about the size just intrested as my little man is just under 12hh at 6 months old. everyone thinks he will get to about 14.3-15hh but vet said maybe 12.2hh?
it doesnt matter what size he gets as i will be keeping him regardless. we dont know the size of his parents


----------



## southsidestud (5 November 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
no not worried about the size just intrested as my little man is just under 12hh at 6 months old. everyone thinks he will get to about 14.3-15hh but vet said maybe 12.2hh?
it doesnt matter what size he gets as i will be keeping him regardless. we dont know the size of his parents 

[/ QUOTE ]you need to change your vet LOL i ,if hes nearly 12 hands now as a 4~5 year old i hardly think he will make 12.2. some people swear by the string test cant think how you do it? measure from the floor  the top of the leg,and double it? something like that


----------



## millitiger (5 November 2009)

millie- 13hh at 6 months, 16hh now.
ellie- 13hh at 6 months, about 16.1hh now.
vinnie- 14hh at 6 months, about 17.1hh now (still only 3).


----------



## Magicmadge (5 November 2009)

My 2 year old was 13.2 at 9 months and 14hh at 1. Now she is 15.2 she was 2 last july, i'm expecting her to make min16hh.
This years foals
Maisie 6 months is approx 11.2, mum is 12.2 and we were told dad was a 15hh cob, so we are expecting about 14hh for her.
Tilly 4 months, is about 12.3, mum is 16.2 and dad 16hh. Tilly was very small at birth so she may not make her mums height. I measured from mid knee down the front to the coronet and what it is in inces will give you a good idea supposedly so Maise was 14 inches and Tilly was 16 inches, worth a try


----------



## orin (5 November 2009)

had my normal vet to look at him today ( she was away till yesterday) and she said he is more likely to be baout 4 months old and will def get bigger than 12.2hh lol  just a waiting game i guess


----------



## competitiondiva (5 November 2009)

OK I'm getting a little worried now! I think I've bred a monster!!!  My warmblood x foal at 6 months was 14hh, now at 7 months old he's grown another inch!  He's out of a 15.2 by a 16.1 but there are 16.3 and 17hh grandparents on both sides, he was a big foal at birth (bruised my poor mare) I had anticipated him at make 16.2 to 17hh, but was probably erring more towards the 16.2, but having seen some of the above posts I think 17hh is more likely!!! Oh well!!!
I also have a just rising 6 month old welsh sec d cross who is around 12.2hh now, I'm expecting him to make around 15hh give or take an inch.


----------



## whizzica (5 November 2009)

My 4 month old is now 12.3hh! Mum is 15.3hh and Dad 16.3hh - hoping for around the 16hh mark with him, I measured him from mid knee to coronet band and it was 16 inches so............. (have got to wait a few years for the verdict on that though 
	
	
		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Hannahwn (19 September 2011)

my little girl is 6months. at 5months she was 11.2hh. she is out of a 14.2 nf mare and a 15.2 tb stallion. im hoping for 14hh at least as im only 5ft1. Didnt want a monster and i cant see her turning into one.
Im going to try the mid knee thing later and see what i get.. ill also meassure her again. Seems to me that every horse/pony is different as no one has an accurate size at 6months!!


----------



## cblover (19 September 2011)

Teddy 2 Shoes is now 14.2hh at 14 month and was 13hh at 6 month.  He's clyde x traditional cob and I'm hoping for 15.2hh max, but I imagine he'll be bigger!


----------



## Hannahwn (19 September 2011)

Measures her this morning. She still stands about 11.3 and if I do the mid knee thing it measures 15inches so mature around 15 hands !!


----------



## Queenbee (19 September 2011)

ben was probably about 13.hh maybe smaller when he was 6 months old, at about a year old he was 14hh ish, now at 28months he measured at 15. 2, He seems to have leveled off recently but am expecting he will makes it to 16hh, but the time he has completely stopped

His mum was 4yrs old when she had him and standing at 15.1, his dad was standing at 16. 2 as a 3 year old


----------



## Whizz105 (19 September 2011)

Patience is 6 months now and stands 12'2 just bought another foal and she is 12'1 but 5 months old.
Both should reach 15'2 ish.


----------



## Reindeer Rider (19 September 2011)

Just to compare -  Florence is 4 months old and 12.3hh - Mum is 15.2hh and dad is 14.2hh (GRP with horse grandparents so could get some height in ) I am hoping she won't get too big as I am only 5'1" . 

Florence is smaller by about 2-3 inches than the other foals she is out with who were born about 3 weeks after her  to 16 - 17 + hh parents - so I am hopeful Florence will be under 16hh


----------



## Hannahwn (19 September 2011)

God my baby is tiny


----------



## competitiondiva (19 September 2011)

orin said:



			no not worried about the size just intrested as my little man is just under 12hh at 6 months old. everyone thinks he will get to about 14.3-15hh but vet said maybe 12.2hh?
it doesnt matter what size he gets as i will be keeping him regardless. we dont know the size of his parents
		
Click to expand...

mmm so the vet is giving 2 inches for 3 1/2 years of growing??? doubt that very much, hard to say exactly and even when you know parents heights it can be a bit hit and miss! But would be extremely surprised if he only grew another 2 inches!

My lad looking back at his diary, out of a 15.2 mare (maiden) by a 16.1 stallion wb, 12hh at 6 1/2 weeks at 11 months he was 14.2, and at 29 months he's 16.1.

Coblet at 10 months was 13.2, at 28 months he's about 14.2.


----------



## tikino (19 September 2011)

omg my filly must be a monster as she is 15 weeks and standing at 13h1 expected her to make around the 16h2-3 mark


----------



## Tempi (20 September 2011)

I think it depends on the breeding to be honest.

My 3yr old is now 16'1, pushing 16'2 was a tiny foal and as a 2yr old he was only just scrapping 14'1.  Hes by Johnson (17hh) out of my Norman Cob x TB mare (16'1). 

My 4 1/2 month old out of the same mare has just been weaned (yesterday) shes 14hh already and bloody massive!!!!! Daddy is a big boy though, much bigger than Johnson.

Also my 3yr old was her first foal and think they are always a bit smaller?


----------



## Polotash (20 September 2011)

I think breeding makes more of a difference too, my filly was teeny-tiny when she was born. Her mum is 15.3 TB and dad warmbloood and 16.2. She is now 2 and 2 months and measures 14.3, so i think about on course for 15.3 - 16.1.

I do a slightly different measuring test by the way - put a bit of string on the ergot and the other end on the elbow, then spin the ergot end up to the wither and that's your final height... in theory!!


----------



## competitiondiva (20 September 2011)

Polotash said:



			I think breeding makes more of a difference too, my filly was teeny-tiny when she was born. Her mum is 15.3 TB and dad warmbloood and 16.2. She is now 2 and 2 months and measures 14.3, so i think about on course for 15.3 - 16.1.

I do a slightly different measuring test by the way - put a bit of string on the ergot and the other end on the elbow, then spin the ergot end up to the wither and that's your final height... in theory!!
		
Click to expand...

I don't think this theory works, that or i did it wrong! I won't believe that my 2 year old (who's 16.1 currently) is going to mature at 17.2/3hh especially when he's out of a 15.2 by a 16.1 and is my mares first foal!! lol!!!


----------

